# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ماحكم الصلاة النارية؟؟

## الاء مغيب

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن حكم الصلاة__ النارية__ او التفريجية او النازية او الكاملة التي صيغتها كالاتي:
اللهم صل الصلاة الكاملة وسلم السلام التام على محمد النبي الذي تنحل به العقد وتنفرج به الكرب وتقضى به الحوائج وتنال به الرغائب وحسن الخواتيم  ويستسقى الغمام بوجهه الكريم ..وعلى آله وصحبه في كل لمحة ونفس عدد كل معلوم لك ..يا الله ..ياحي ..ياقيوم .


وماحكم الترجي بالنبياو التوجه او التشفع به عند الدعاء كقولنا اللهم اني اشفعك محمد فشفعه فيي او اني اتوجه اليك بنبيك نبي الرحمة يامحمد اني استشفع بك الى ربي في حاجتي لتقضى لي اللهم فشفعه فيي..وهكذا 

او كصلاة الاستغاثة التي صيغتها كالآتي :
اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد ,قد ضاقت حياتي__ ادركني يارسول الله__ ...
وهكذا 
بارك الله فيكم_

----------


## الاء مغيب

ماصحة الصلاة لمنجية وصيغتها كلاتي:
اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد صلاة تنجينا بها من جميع الاهوال والآفات وتقضي لنا بها جميع الحاجات وتطهرنا بها من جميع السيئات وترفعنا بها عندك اعلى الدرجات وتبلغنا بها اقصى الغايات من جميع الخيرات في الحياة وبعد الممات برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ..........عددها الف مرة .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

هذا من كلام الصوفية الذي لم يرد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, ولا عن السلف, وفي بعضه شرك؛ كقولهم: أدركني يا رسول الله

----------


## الاء مغيب

اذن شيخي هل تجوز الصلاة النارية 
اما ادركني وهذه الامور فهي من باب الشرك بالله تعالى كما لايجوز ان اقول ذلك لاي ولي من الاولياء او الصالحين او الرسل 
والصلاة المنجية ايضا تاخذ نفس المنحى؟؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وكل هذا لم يرد في الشرع ، والصلاة عبادة ، بل هي أعظم العبادات ، فلا بد لها من دليل ؛ لأنها توقيفية ، وعليه فالصلاة الناررية بدعة ، وفي الحديث : من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد . أخرجه الشيخان . وزيادة على هذا فإنها تشتمل على معان باطلة .
وبلغني أن كتابا سيظهر قريبا عن: الصلوات المبتدعة، ولكنه يتعلق بالصلوات وليس مجرد الأدعية أو الصلاة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> وكل هذا لم يرد في الشرع ، والصلاة عبادة ، بل هي أعظم العبادات ، فلا بد لها من دليل ؛ لأنها توقيفية ، وعليه فالصلاة الناررية بدعة ، وفي الحديث : من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد . أخرجه الشيخان . وزيادة على هذا فإنها تشتمل على معان باطلة .
> وبلغني أن كتابا سيظهر قريبا عن: الصلوات المبتدعة، ولكنه يتعلق بالصلوات وليس مجرد الأدعية أو الصلاة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.


لمن هذا الكتاب يا فضيلة الشيخ؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*الصلاة النارية*

----------

